# Hyatt Highlands (Carmel)



## hcarman

We own at Hyatt Carmel but have only used our regular week - have not converted to points to stay in Carmel during a time other than our owner's week.  The unit we have is the single level unit - great for the two of us, but not as private as the townhome unit if you have guests.  I know there are fewer town homes than single level units - does anybody know how hard it is to get into the town home style unit if you plan ahead and aren't asking for prime time.

Also, on the booking site it just shows 1 bedroom units - does not specify which floor plan you are booking.  If you call Hyatt, can you get them to confirm the town home stye unit ahead of time - if it shows as available?  Or is it pretty much pot luck - no guarantees.

Thanks!


----------



## DAman

I think the type of unit you get depends on your check in day.  

I definitely prefer the townhome 2 story units.  The other units are studios to me.


----------



## hcarman

DAman said:


> I think the type of unit you get depends on your check in day.
> 
> I definitely prefer the townhome 2 story units.  The other units are studios to me.



I do know the 200 buildings get one check in day, the 300 buildings get another, and the 400 buildings get Sunday - but, there are townhomes and one level units in at least two of these categories - so you still don't know what you are getting.  I asked a sales person and they said likely you would have to call the vacation club before booking or contact the front desk and see if they can confirm you in one or the other.  But, 2/3 of the units are one level - so the chance of getting a town home is much slimmer.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

hcarman said:


> I do know the 200 buildings get one check in day, the 300 buildings get another, and the 400 buildings get Sunday - but, there are townhomes and one level units in at least two of these categories - so you still don't know what you are getting.  I asked a sales person and they said likely you would have to call the vacation club before booking or contact the front desk and see if they can confirm you in one or the other.  But, 2/3 of the units are one level - so the chance of getting a town home is much slimmer.



This morning, I got an Interval exchange into a 1 BR with a Saturday check in.  Does anyone have any guess as to whether the exchanges get the 1 story or the townhome (2 story) units?  

Also, I read a posting mentioning that the unit was recently refurbished.  Have all of them been refurbished or just some?  There are several old tripadvisor reviews mentioning that the units were in need of refreshing.  Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## mauitraveler

BJR,
I'm sorry that this is off-topic, but I was just curious as to how long you had to wait for your confirmation from I I and when are you going?  I'm thinking about putting in a request, but it would be for the summer of 2015.  Thanks!


----------



## BJRSanDiego

mauitraveler said:


> BJR,
> I'm sorry that this is off-topic, but I was just curious as to how long you had to wait for your confirmation from I I and when are you going?  I'm thinking about putting in a request, but it would be for the summer of 2015.  Thanks!



I put in a request for about 12 different locations (including Maui, and Kauai) in December 2013.  So I waited 3 months.  I used a late July 2013 2 BR Marriott Canyon Villas deposit (low TDI).  The Hyatt exchange that I got was for early August.  I think that what helped in this case was I accepted a 1 BR in exchange for my 2 BR deposit.  I bought e-plus to leave open the possibility of a retrade, but I doubt that I'll see any 2 BRs open up.  

I had read that Hyatt had made a mini-bulk deposit recently.  When that happens, it lowers the bar and make exchanges easier.  If you have a request in place, make sure that you augment it with manual searches.  

Do you have a request in place?


----------



## mauitraveler

BJR,
Congrats on your reservation.  We had a friend who stayed there last summer. I understand that the one bedroom units are beautiful.  She had a Saturday check-in and she had a one-story unit.  However, she had plenty of room for her family of four!  I have a request in place for all of July of 2015, but we are on the point system with Vacation Internationale.  So, it's a like for like exchange.  We're probably not as high as you were on the priority list, since you traded a two-bedroom unit.  We'll keep our fingers crossed and thanks for your encouragement!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## hcarman

I believe the Saturday check-in is for the 200 and 300 units.  There are both single level units and town home style units in these numbers.  Before we purchased at Highlands Inn, we also exchanged through Interval.   We were really spoiled and got a fabulous unit - part of the reason we ended up buying.

The town home style is great for more privacy, an added bathroom, and an extra tv - plus the top floor usually has some type of view of the ocean, but we find for just two of us, the one level is quite convenient and works just fine.  You can see the fireplace and TV from just about anyplace in the unit - and there is a large window for viewing the spectacular scenery.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

hcarman said:


> I believe the Saturday check-in is for the 200 and 300 units.  There are both single level units and town home style units in these numbers. .



On the confirmation it says unit 207.  Assuming that it doesn't change, do you know if that is a single level or a town home style unit?


----------



## DAman

Unit 207 is a single story unit with the horizon view.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

DAman said:


> Unit 207 is a single story unit with the horizon view.



What does "horizon view" mean?  Does it mean that you can see some sliver of the ocean at the horizon?  I finally found a resort layout map and see that unit 207 is away from hwy 1, which is good.


----------



## linmcginn

*Highlands Inn*

We stayed in a 1 bedroom townhouse in December. The nice thing about the townhouse was the ocean view from the upstairs bedroom + the additional bathroom. If you have problems with stairs, then this unit is not for you. While there we checked out the 1 bedroom single story units which were in the process of being refurbished. Units are small but nicely done. Some have ocean views. Great for 2 people! The location of this property is amazing!


----------



## cinco777

We own a 22x townhouse (Sat - Sat) at Highlands Inn.  For our most recent stay, our daughter and husband joined us for the weekend.  They slept downstairs and appreciated having a separate/ private area to themselves and having their own bathroom with a shower.  They also enjoyed the fireplace (the HI provides ample firewood to have a fire morning and night).  Our townhouse has a view of Point Lobos.  A year ago, I took a 12x photo from Pt. Lobos State Park and was able to make out both our downstairs (balcony) and upstairs windows.  Our townhouse is listed as Horizon view although we enjoy ocean views from both floors. 

Our townhouse is scheduled to be refurbished before September.  Many units have already been completed and look great - we toured an ocean view unit as part of the marketing presentation.  Replacing the carpeting, table, chairs, mattress, headboard, etc. only takes part of a single day - we observed them working on a unit one day.  All units are also scheduled to get fireplace inserts to cut down on pollution.  The HI was just sold to II so we will have to see if these plans are completed, as scheduled, this year.  

We enjoy the Carmel/Monterey/Big Sur area and are now looking to buy another HI timeshare (single level 1BR) for us and our children to use.  We buy our timeshares retail.

We are spending the Memorial Day week at the Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe.  Our timeshare is a 2BR lockout.  We were skiers and the MTL was our favorite place to stay as we and family members would take the Gondola to mid-mountain each day.


----------



## Bill4728

Most all of the units at this resort face the ocean. Many (most the second floor units) have nice to great ocean views. BUT many of the first floor units have their view limited by other buildings or by heavy landscaping. 

If you are like us and like to do alot of walking while at the resort. The highway right in front of the resort is very narrow and a danger to walk on so We take a back road from the resort up the hill which bring us out to the highway where it is  much wider and safe to walk on. Then we walk about another 1/2 mile to the state park.  You can also drive to the state park OR drive to the entrance of the park and park on the side of the hwy so you do not have to pay the entry fee. OR lastly drive another 1/2 mile toward town and there is an old daycare on the side of the road. Next to the daycare is a really nice walk along the ocean at the base of a neighborhood 

Enjoy Carmel


----------



## DAman

Bill4728 said:


> Most all of the units at this resort face the ocean. Many (most the second floor units) have nice to great ocean views. BUT many of the first floor units have their view limited by other buildings or by heavy landscaping.
> 
> If you are like us and like to do alot of walking while at the resort. The highway right in front of the resort is very narrow and a danger to walk on so We take a back road from the resort up the hill which bring us out to the highway where it is  much wider and safe to walk on. Then we walk about another 1/2 mile to the state park.  You can also drive to the state park OR drive to the entrance of the park and park on the side of the hwy so you do not have to pay the entry fee. OR lastly drive another 1/2 mile toward town and there is an old daycare on the side of the road. Next to the daycare is a really nice walk along the ocean at the base of a neighborhood
> 
> Enjoy Carmel



Have you ever ridden bikes to Point Lobos? I will have to check out your walking route and see about riding bikes there when I am at HI next month.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## taffy19

We were there two days ago and saw bikers on the roads inside the park.  They are not allowed on the trails.

 Point Lobos is beautiful and very well worth seeing and the trails are easy to walk.  They are wide enough too because there is poison oak but you never get close enough to touch it if you walk on the trail.

 Our weather couldn't have been better so many pictures turned out great.  

 We preferred it over the 17 mile drive but that was very nice too.  This is a beautiful area.


----------



## Bill4728

DAman said:


> Have you ever ridden bikes to Point Lobos? I will have to check out your walking route and see about riding bikes there when I am at HI next month.  Thanks for the tip.


The area of the resort is hilly so we have not ridden bikes from the resort. But we have ridden bikes in Monterey along the water.


----------



## hcarman

BJRSanDiego said:


> What does "horizon view" mean?  Does it mean that you can see some sliver of the ocean at the horizon?  I finally found a resort layout map and see that unit 207 is away from hwy 1, which is good.



Horizon view differs.  It generally means you don't have a full ocean view.  But, in looking at many of the units with the sales staff, some horizon views are pretty decent - especially from the upstairs of a townhome - and some are not quite as good.  Generally there is vegetation in the way, a chimney, a building, etc.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

hcarman said:


> Horizon view differs.  It generally means you don't have a full ocean view.  But, in looking at many of the units with the sales staff, some horizon views are pretty decent - especially from the upstairs of a townhome - and some are not quite as good.  Generally there is vegetation in the way, a chimney, a building, etc.



Thank you for this information!


----------



## RichardL

I frequent the Highlands, and usually as an owner that is trading for a different week.  Therefore, I must make a request at the front desk for my preference.  If just the wife and I, I prefer the single level.  If a guest then the townhouse.  We have always been lucky in regards to the front desk accommodating our requests.  

I would not relay along on what room an RCI reservation may note, and certainly contact the front desk 10 days before move in.


----------



## hcarman

RichardL said:


> I frequent the Highlands, and usually as an owner that is trading for a different week.  Therefore, I must make a request at the front desk for my preference.  If just the wife and I, I prefer the single level.  If a guest then the townhouse.  We have always been lucky in regards to the front desk accommodating our requests.
> 
> I would not relay along on what room an RCI reservation may note, and certainly contact the front desk 10 days before move in.



I would 100% agree.  The one level is great for a couple - but the sliding door and shared bath - even though it is well partioned off (toilet in its own room with a door, shower behind a door, etc.), make it a little less private.  Also, the TV swivels between the bedroom and the living area - so only one TV if you have guests staying in the living area.  The townhome is more private for more than just a couple - has an extra bathroom.  However, that being said, there are two townhome floor plans - a closed floor plan and an open.  The open looks down to the living area below - again, better for a couple if they want to see the fireplace below - but less private if you have guests downstairs.  So many choices.................


----------



## RichardL

What I always forget about is the stupid hanging TV between the bedroom and the living room.  One of us always gets a hard bump to the head.  So afterward, I move the table and chairs under the TV as a late warning


----------



## SunandFun83

*


cinco777 said:



			We own a 22x townhouse (Sat - Sat) at Highlands Inn. 

We enjoy the Carmel/Monterey/Big Sur area and are now looking to buy another HI timeshare (single level 1BR) for us and our children to use.  We buy our timeshares retail.



day.
		
Click to expand...


*


We buy our timeshares retail!   Nobody commented on this statement?   Like saying "I always insist on paying the sticker price for a car "


The resale price for Hyatt weeks ( excluding some ski weeks ) is at least 50% off the developer retail price.  Why would anyone want to pay $25,000 for a week that sells frequently for. $10,000.  And, why would you ever admit this sin ( by TUG standards) in public?

Check the ROFR database by searching for bywindkal.


----------



## hcarman

SunandFun83 said:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> We buy our timeshares retail!   Nobody commented on this statement?   Like saying "I always insist on paying the sticker price for a car "
> 
> 
> The resale price for Hyatt weeks ( excluding some ski weeks ) is at least 50% off the developer retail price.  Why would anyone want to pay $25,000 for a week that sells frequently for. $10,000.  And, why would you ever admit this sin ( by TUG standards) in public?
> 
> Check the ROFR database by searching for bywindkal.



Why criticize this person for making the statement that they buy retail?  I didn't think that was the purpose of this forum.  They are a member of this site and quite likely know about resale.  I don't see a problem with reminding folks that they can get a unit for less, and how much less - especially if they are newbies to the timeshare world and need to be educated.  But I don't think the intent of the site is to be critical of someone that wants to buy retail.  They obviously have a reason they want to buy from the developer.  Maybe they like choosing a specific unit, maybe they like the ability to convert to hyatt gold points, etc.  They were just making a simple statement that they buy retail.  I know many members of this site buy resale, but there are probably many others that have bought developer for one reason or another.  I know I certainly bought my first unit from the developer - it was pre-construction so no resales, and I am a Marriott Rewards point junkie so that was appealing.  Same for my parents.  
Maybe I interpreted your comment/opinion wrong - but it seemed a bit critical/sarcastic of the OP, and we don't want to chase people away.  No hard feelings.  It is like I said in a previous post today - different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Beefnot

hcarman said:


> I know many members of this site buy resale, but there are probably many others that have bought developer for one reason or another. I know I certainly bought my first unit from the developer - it was pre-construction so no resales, and I am a Marriott Rewards point junkie so that was appealing. Same for my parents.



Sure many of us purchased retail, but typically not after they learn about the resale market. It is quite peculiar, though if someone has money falling out of their pockets, well then I can comprehend that.


----------



## hcarman

Beefnot said:


> Sure many of us purchased retail, but typically not after they learn about the resale market. It is quite peculiar, though if someone has money falling out of their pockets, well then I can comprehend that.



I agree - just saying people have different reasons for the things they do.  And, I think the purpose of this site is to educate and discuss time shares - not to make a judgement on why someone does something a certain way.  The comment just came across as being a bit critical of their personal decision.  Maybe if it was phrased more tactfully like "you do realize you can still buy resale at Highlands for close to 50%:.............."

I only decided to comment on the post because their comment was embedded in a really good narrative about Hyatt Carmel - in fact, I believe they were answering some questions I had about the rooms, as well as some questions other folks had.  It wasn't part of a discussion on resale vs. retail....


----------



## bdh

SunandFun83 said:


> We buy our timeshares retail!   Nobody commented on this statement?   Like saying "I always insist on paying the sticker price for a car"
> 
> The resale price for Hyatt weeks (excluding some ski weeks) is at least 50% off the developer retail price.  Why would anyone want to pay $25,000 for a week that sells frequently for $10,000.  And, why would you ever admit this sin (by TUG standards) in public?



Not sure where you were headed with your thoughts as they aren't relative to the OP, but the post reminds me of an old saying.  "Never hit a man when he's down - kick em, its easier."

Not trying to turn this thread into a purchase discussion, however to add an additional thought to hcarman's as to why some buy retail - due to HRC's guaranteed week/guaranteed unit for HRPP reservations, an individual may be inclined to purchase retail to guarantee a specific week of the year for an annual event or the specific location or view of a unit.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

Thanks for high jacking the thread.  Ha ha


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*Another Hyatt Highlands question*

Hello all,

I have another Hyatt Highlands question.   

Stimulous for question:  We just returned from Hyatt Pinon Pointe.  When we were there we enjoyed their owner's wine and cheese social.  But we missed out on an owner's breakfast.  The first even was poorly communicated and the second one was so poorly communicated that we missed out.

I'm wondering if the Highlands has some similar owner events (i.e., socials or breakfasts) and if so, what day of the week or time are they typically offered.  I want to make sure that we keep our calendar open and don't miss out.

Thanks in advance to those who may be able to help.


----------



## DAman

BJRSanDiego said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have another Hyatt Highlands question.
> 
> Stimulous for question:  We just returned from Hyatt Pinon Pointe.  When we were there we enjoyed their owner's wine and cheese social.  But we missed out on an owner's breakfast.  The first even was poorly communicated and the second one was so poorly communicated that we missed out.
> 
> I'm wondering if the Highlands has some similar owner events (i.e., socials or breakfasts) and if so, what day of the week or time are they typically offered.  I want to make sure that we keep our calendar open and don't miss out.
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who may be able to help.




They do have a wine tasting social but I believe it is run by sales staff.  It was low key however. Talbott was the winery when we went but it was low end wines mainly. It was nice to talk with other Hyatt owners and sit in the main lobby where the fireplace is located. 

It was on Tuesday at 4:00 if I remember correctly.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

DAman said:


> They do have a wine tasting social but I believe it is run by sales staff.  It was low key however. Talbott was the winery when we went but it was low end wines mainly. It was nice to talk with other Hyatt owners and sit in the main lobby where the fireplace is located.
> 
> It was on Tuesday at 4:00 if I remember correctly.



Thanks for the information.  Yes, I always enjoy talking with other owners when wine or food are provided.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*Thanks*

I want to thank the Tuggers who provided me with information about the Hyatt Highlands Inn.

We were there for a week on an exchange and had a delightful time.

We especially enjoyed using the wood burning fireplace in the evening, the free firewood, and the daily maid service.

We stayed in unit 207 and the view was fantastic.  It was categorized as a Horizon view and we could see a lot of ocean.  

We went to the wine reception and it was hosted by Morgan Wineries.  They had some pretty good wine.

BTW, we received a discount card from the sales guy and we used it to go to some wine tastings in the area.  

I checked with the front desk about nightly prices and they said that the week that I was there that the nightly price was $659.  Wow!

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## hcarman

BJRSanDiego said:


> I want to thank the Tuggers who provided me with information about the Hyatt Highlands Inn.
> 
> We were there for a week on an exchange and had a delightful time.
> 
> We especially enjoyed using the wood burning fireplace in the evening, the free firewood, and the daily maid service.
> 
> We stayed in unit 207 and the view was fantastic.  It was categorized as a Horizon view and we could see a lot of ocean.
> 
> We went to the wine reception and it was hosted by Morgan Wineries.  They had some pretty good wine.
> 
> BTW, we received a discount card from the sales guy and we used it to go to some wine tastings in the area.
> 
> I checked with the front desk about nightly prices and they said that the week that I was there that the nightly price was $659.  Wow!
> 
> Thanks again for the input.



You are so welcome!  That is what I find great about TUG.  There is always somebody that knows at least something about every property out there.

We always enjoy the fireplace (especially in February) - coming from FL we don't ever use those.  And we did enjoy the wine tasting social.  The main lodge is gorgeous and it is so nice to just sit there with a drink or a bite to eat and stare out at the ocean.  The only hard part to stomach is the price of the drinks......a drink and an appetizer at happy hour is often more than our full dinner bill back home.  So, we try and get the coupons ahead of time for Pacific's Edge - takes away a little bit of the sting.


----------



## aarce

cinco777 said:


> We own a 22x townhouse (Sat - Sat) at Highlands Inn.  For our most recent stay, our daughter and husband joined us for the weekend.  They slept downstairs and appreciated having a separate/ private area to themselves and having their own bathroom with a shower.  They also enjoyed the fireplace (the HI provides ample firewood to have a fire morning and night).  Our townhouse has a view of Point Lobos.  A year ago, I took a 12x photo from Pt. Lobos State Park and was able to make out both our downstairs (balcony) and upstairs windows.  Our townhouse is listed as Horizon view although we enjoy ocean views from both floors.
> 
> Our townhouse is scheduled to be refurbished before September.  Many units have already been completed and look great - we toured an ocean view unit as part of the marketing presentation.  Replacing the carpeting, table, chairs, mattress, headboard, etc. only takes part of a single day - we observed them working on a unit one day.  All units are also scheduled to get fireplace inserts to cut down on pollution.  The HI was just sold to II so we will have to see if these plans are completed, as scheduled, this year.
> 
> We enjoy the Carmel/Monterey/Big Sur area and are now looking to buy another HI timeshare (single level 1BR) for us and our children to use.  We buy our timeshares retail.
> 
> We are spending the Memorial Day week at the Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe.  Our timeshare is a 2BR lockout.  We were skiers and the MTL was our favorite place to stay as we and family members would take the Gondola to mid-mountain each day.


I'm thinking about buying a townhouse. Part of the reason is that it yields 2000 points in plat season. Also having the second floor may ensure a better view. I was curious you said that you own a 22x unit. Where exactly is your unit. You said that you enjoy ocean views from both levels. I am considering buying unit 220. This is an end unit. Just thought you might be able to speak about this unit since you are in the same area. Any comments/concerns would be appreciated. Love carmel anytime of year.


----------



## Jayco29D

Alfonso said:


> I'm thinking about buying a townhouse. Part of the reason is that it yields 2000 points in plat season. Also having the second floor may ensure a better view. I was curious you said that you own a 22x unit. Where exactly is your unit. You said that you enjoy ocean views from both levels. I am considering buying unit 220. This is an end unit. Just thought you might be able to speak about this unit since you are in the same area. Any comments/concerns would be appreciated. Love carmel anytime of year.



Why not just do Getaways to Hyatt Carmel Highlands? It costs the same MF as owner and you won't have any risk.


----------



## aarce

Right now I dont own Hyatt but would like to buy to get to Carmel. Your suggestion actually sounds like a good idea. Maybe buying Pinon Point with lower MF and doing getaways or trading into Carmel  is the way to go.


----------



## Jayco29D

Alfonso said:


> Right now I dont own Hyatt but would like to buy to get to Carmel. Your suggestion actually sounds like a good idea. Maybe buying Pinon Point with lower MF and doing getaways or trading into Carmel  is the way to go.



Do you own anything that trades in II? If so, you should be able to see the Getaways available. The only risk to this strategy is if you decide you want to go to Carmel yearly. If so, then you should buy where you want to stay. I thoroughly investigated buying into the Hyatt system but I did not see a single resort that I could see myself wanting to visit every year. I did not want to buy a trader so I decided against Hyatt for this reason. I like Carmel and, even own property there, but we never go because we are so busy with other travel. I have stayed at the Highlands Inn and while it is nice, it does not seem to draw me in for another stay, especially not an entire week. It is a bit isolated and really outside of Carmel. If we stay in Carmel, we prefer the bed and breakfasts in downtown Carmel that are walking distance to everything including the beautiful Carmel beach.


----------



## Bill4728

We have been really lucky to trade into Carmel 4 times in the past 4 years including a trade the first week of July last year!!  Only once have we gotten a unit with no view. and twice we have gotten full ocean view units!

As far as how you can tell if it is a townhouse or standard unit. The standard units have only 1 bath where the townhouses have 2 baths ( one on each floor) I'm unsure but the townhouses may not have balconies. We love sitting on the balcony to read or just watch the view.


----------



## aarce

Since Hyatt Highlands is out of the area this changes things. Part of the appeal was being able to walk to dinner, shopping and Carmel Beach. I have stayed downtown as well and enjoyed the area so I will be back for shorter stays downtown. 

I could envision buying EOY HGVC and EY Marriott. But for now I am turning my attention to Marriott. I would like to buy in and move around some. I found some good advice on this forum. Many suggest buying a 3br lockoff and this makes sense on a number of levels. One of my main concerns is buying short. What I mean is buying enough to get you into most resorts but not quite enough to trade into the highest end properties. It would be a shame to spend thousands of dollars and increasingly rising MF's and still not be able to access the best of what Marriott has to offer. I wonder what location/br/season will ensure that you get to see the best resorts both Marriott and thru II. Somehow my gut is telling that it may take more tha this or a different strategy altogether. A 3br plat in Orlando or Vegas is a great start but part of me is wondering if it will be enough to do what I am thinking, get into the best resorts. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Jayco29D

Alfonso said:


> Since Hyatt Highlands is out of the area this changes things. Part of the appeal was being able to walk to dinner, shopping and Carmel Beach. I have stayed downtown as well and enjoyed the area so I will be back for shorter stays downtown.
> 
> I could envision buying EOY HGVC and EY Marriott. But for now I am turning my attention to Marriott. I would like to buy in and move around some. I found some good advice on this forum. Many suggest buying a 3br lockoff and this makes sense on a number of levels. One of my main concerns is buying short. What I mean is buying enough to get you into most resorts but not quite enough to trade into the highest end properties. It would be a shame to spend thousands of dollars and increasingly rising MF's and still not be able to access the best of what Marriott has to offer. I wonder what location/br/season will ensure that you get to see the best resorts both Marriott and thru II. Somehow my gut is telling that it may take more tha this or a different strategy altogether. A 3br plat in Orlando or Vegas is a great start but part of me is wondering if it will be enough to do what I am thinking, get into the best resorts. Any thoughts anyone?



There are a lot of threads on this topic already. You can do a search on TUG or perhaps someone has the link. Someone did an excellent analysis a while back on this topic.


----------



## aarce

Yes I think I found the thread. Forgive the redundancy.


----------



## Jayco29D

Alfonso said:


> Yes I think I found the thread. Forgive the redundancy.



Do you own any timeshares yet? What state do you live in? I really like the Vistana/Westin system. It is super flexible and the website is easy to understand and use for reservations and internal trading. You might want to also look into their timeshare properties. I have heard the Westins have high trading power in II. But what I like compared to buying a Marriott resale week is that with Vistana (if you buy a mandatory resort) you get both internal trading options through StarOptions (for as short as a day or as long as a week) as well as the opportunity to trade through II. With a Marriott resale week, you can only use II.


----------



## Jayco29D

Alfonso said:


> Since Hyatt Highlands is out of the area this changes things. Part of the appeal was being able to walk to dinner, shopping and Carmel Beach. I have stayed downtown as well and enjoyed the area so I will be back for shorter stays downtown.
> 
> I could envision buying EOY HGVC and EY Marriott. But for now I am turning my attention to Marriott. I would like to buy in and move around some. I found some good advice on this forum. Many suggest buying a 3br lockoff and this makes sense on a number of levels. One of my main concerns is buying short. What I mean is buying enough to get you into most resorts but not quite enough to trade into the highest end properties. It would be a shame to spend thousands of dollars and increasingly rising MF's and still not be able to access the best of what Marriott has to offer. I wonder what location/br/season will ensure that you get to see the best resorts both Marriott and thru II. Somehow my gut is telling that it may take more tha this or a different strategy altogether. A 3br plat in Orlando or Vegas is a great start but part of me is wondering if it will be enough to do what I am thinking, get into the best resorts. Any thoughts anyone?



Hyatt Carmel Highlands is about 5+ miles from Carmel-By-The-Sea. You need to drive to go to downtown Carmel and fight the parking problems, which can be super challenging at times. I would really consider the Hyatt Carmel Highlands to be the beginning of the Big Sur drive. It is a fine place to stay if you like seclusion and ocean views but not a great place if you like walking to restaurants and shops and to the Carmel beach. The Carmel beach is one of the most beautiful beaches in Northern California. It runs from southern Carmel all the way to Pebble Beach. It is dog friendly so you must love dogs. Then again, most of the bed and breakfasts in Carmel are dog friendly. Doris Day's bed and breakfast in downtown Carmel is one the most dog friendly B&Bs in town.


----------



## skimeup

I know this has been quiet for awhile, but I just purchased a resale Highlands Inn (waiting to see if it gets past ROFR) and I have some unanswered questions about trade.

1.  From this thread, I understand that not using my points but trading into another Hyatt is done through Hyatt exchange and that availability of various units is shown at a website online.  

2.  Is II membership included?  If not, then in order to trade through II I would have to join II, pay their membership fee, and then pay the exchange fee for trading?  Adding about $300 to an exchange week?

3.  I love the Carmel area so am quite content with the idea of going there but also am interested in Aspen, Pinon Pointe and the units in Tahoe and San Antonio.  What have been people''s experience with availability at those units?  Not a golfer and sadly not able to ski much anymore, so would be interested more in spring wildflowers and fall colors.  Except summer festival time in Aspen.  I am single so a studio would suit me fine....


----------



## DAman

skimeup said:


> I know this has been quiet for awhile, but I just purchased a resale Highlands Inn (waiting to see if it gets past ROFR) and I have some unanswered questions about trade.
> 
> 1.  From this thread, I understand that not using my points but trading into another Hyatt is done through Hyatt exchange and that availability of various units is shown at a website online.
> 
> 2.  Is II membership included?  If not, then in order to trade through II I would have to join II, pay their membership fee, and then pay the exchange fee for trading?  Adding about $300 to an exchange week?
> 
> 3.  I love the Carmel area so am quite content with the idea of going there but also am interested in Aspen, Pinon Pointe and the units in Tahoe and San Antonio.  What have been people''s experience with availability at those units?  Not a golfer and sadly not able to ski much anymore, so would be interested more in spring wildflowers and fall colors.  Except summer festival time in Aspen.  I am single so a studio would suit me fine....



You trade internally using your points at the Hyatt Residence Club website/or use the 800 number..  This is the only way to trade into other Hyatts.

II membership is included in your MF payment.  You will have to pay an exchange fee to trade in II.  You have to pay a reservation fee when you trade internally as well.

I have successfully traded internally into Pinon Pointe(early April), Carmel(NY Eve 2 units, August several times), High Sierra(Spring Vacation and Presidents Week), and Northstar(early February). 

Hyatt trades well in II.


----------



## WalnutBaron

skimeup said:


> I know this has been quiet for awhile, but I just purchased a resale Highlands Inn (waiting to see if it gets past ROFR) and I have some unanswered questions about trade.
> 
> 1.  From this thread, I understand that not using my points but trading into another Hyatt is done through Hyatt exchange and that availability of various units is shown at a website online.
> 
> 2.  Is II membership included?  If not, then in order to trade through II I would have to join II, pay their membership fee, and then pay the exchange fee for trading?  Adding about $300 to an exchange week?
> 
> 3.  I love the Carmel area so am quite content with the idea of going there but also am interested in Aspen, Pinon Pointe and the units in Tahoe and San Antonio.  What have been people''s experience with availability at those units?  Not a golfer and sadly not able to ski much anymore, so would be interested more in spring wildflowers and fall colors.  Except summer festival time in Aspen.  I am single so a studio would suit me fine....


Congratulations! And here's hoping your purchase will clear ROFR. I think there's a good chance it will, as Hyatt has not been actively exercising ROFR for the past several months. With regard to your questions:

Your terminology/understanding of how Hyatt works is slightly off. You have purchased a fixed unit/fixed week, called HRPP (Home Resort Priority Period). You have six months to confirm you want to use it. If you decide not to--or if you decide you want to trade internally--the points aspect of your ownership kicks in, and the HRPP converts to CUP points.
II membership is included, but you will still have to pay exchange fees when you trade through the external exchange system using II.
There is ample availability for San Antonio and Pinon Pointe just about any time of the year. Aspen in the shoulder seasons can be had, but winter is out and summer is difficult there. Lake Tahoe is limited for the same reasons. Since you're okay with getting a studio unit and your schedule is flexible, I suggest you put in advance requests for Aspen and Lake Tahoe and you will likely get them as long as your request is made several months in advance.


----------



## heathpack

WalnutBaron said:


> Congratulations! And here's hoping your purchase will clear ROFR. I think there's a good chance it will, as Hyatt has not been actively exercising ROFR for the past several months. With regard to your questions:
> 
> Your terminology/understanding of how Hyatt works is slightly off. You have purchased a fixed unit/fixed week, called HRPP (Home Resort Priority Period). You have six months to confirm you want to use it. If you decide not to--or if you decide you want to trade internally--the points aspect of your ownership kicks in, and the HRPP converts to CUP points.
> II membership is included, but you will still have to pay exchange fees when you trade through the external exchange system using II.
> There is ample availability for San Antonio and Pinon Pointe just about any time of the year. Aspen in the shoulder seasons can be had, but winter is out and summer is difficult there. Lake Tahoe is limited for the same reasons. Since you're okay with getting a studio unit and your schedule is flexible, I suggest you put in advance requests for Aspen and Lake Tahoe and you will likely get them as long as your request is made several months in advance.



I have obtained studio reservations in Aspen in winter multiple times, sent friends skiing there maybe 3-4 times in the past 10 years. Have you tried and failed to get a winter studio week in Aspen?  

I’ve seen it written here on TUG that these weeks are impossible to obtain, maybe people are talking about winter holiday weeks or larger units.  But Jan in a studio in Aspen has been obtainable for me personally.  In the old HRC system, of course.


----------



## skimeup

Thanks for this!  II membership included makes the MFs seem a bit more tolerable.  I own in San Francisco as well so it is easy to see combining some time in Carmel with time in San Francisco.  Obviously it takes time to figure out a new system, so I'll be sticking around and asking questions.    Assuming I get past ROFR of course!


----------



## skimeup

Well it has been awhile, but I got past ROFR and completed the purchase.  Now waiting for Hyatt to send me a deed and some information.  I did ask the owner to make a reservation for the fixed week (48) but I am assuming that I could cancel that reservation and use points to stay in Carmel in January or February?  Or use points to sample some of the other resorts in the off season?


----------



## mjm1

skimeup said:


> Well it has been awhile, but I got past ROFR and completed the purchase.  Now waiting for Hyatt to send me a deed and some information.  I did ask the owner to make a reservation for the fixed week (48) but I am assuming that I could cancel that reservation and use points to stay in Carmel in January or February?  Or use points to sample some of the other resorts in the off season?



Congratulations! Would you mind sharing the details of the unit you purchased and the cost? Thanks.

Best regards.

Mike


----------

